# Lockdown project Vespa



## 3narf (29 Jun 2020)

Hello, this is my 1966 Vespa 150 Standard (VBB2T) - I've been off since 22 March which has given me time to do some modifications including converting the front fork to a disc brake type (from a donor LML Star Lite), a total rewire and a bit of instant personality with spray cans and Campag stickers.

I have some engine work planned over the winter but TBH it runs so well I'm quite enjoying just riding it as it is!

Last pic is 'before' for reference. The mudguard had to be modified to expose the shock and it divides opinion... I quite like it compared to some of the German industrial solutions for this type of conversion, which put a big bulge over the shock.


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2020)

Nice job. I'd love one of those but would need to sit a driving test to be able to use it.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jun 2020)

It takes the Corona virus to make us do what a lot of us did on our driveways every Saturday morning with a coffee and a Haynes manual. 😁


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jun 2020)

Nice but I never had a Vespa. We had a 150cc Lambretta on which we travelled with camping gear from Glasgow to Belgium and back. I rather fancy a Vespa now in my old age but I don't think that will ever happen.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2020)

Over 3 decades ago I had a GSXR1100. One day I was razzing up the A5 when in the distance I spotted a group of a dozen or so scooter boys putt putting up the road. I dropped a gear and gunned it and shot through the middle of the group at a three figure speed closer to having a 2 at the beginning than a 1. I looked in my mirrors to see them wobbling all over the place like well dressed skittles.

Despite such loutish behaviour, I actually like scooters.


----------



## davidphilips (2 Jul 2020)

Lol Drago wonder how many of the scotter boys remember looking for some where to buy new under wear?


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Over 3 decades ago I had a GSXR1100. One day I was razzing up the A5 when in the distance I spotted a group of a dozen or so scooter boys putt putting up the road. I dropped a gear and gunned it and shot through the middle of the group at a three figure speed closer to having a 2 at the beginning than a 1. I looked in my mirrors to see them wobbling all over the place like well dressed skittles.
> 
> Despite such loutish behaviour, I actually like scooters.


I had a Lambretta GT200. Didn't do much 'putt putting' on that. It was quick for a scooter but still slow compared to your machine, although on a gradual descent on the A1(M) approaching Biggleswade (where I worked) I used to get it off the clock.. probably around 80-85mph. That was fast enough for me on a scooter. Problem is scooters aren't at all aerodynamic!


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Aug 2020)

Ah, an Italian hairdryer. Are you going to fit 24 rear-view mirrors and a ginormous aerial with a fox tail on the end?


----------



## Gunk (6 Aug 2020)

Nice, however I don’t quite get the relevance of the Campagnolo stickers.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2020)

The Campagbolo stickers indicated the alternative mode of transport he uses when the scooter is not working. Consider it a stylish alternative to an AA grille badge.


----------



## MarkF (7 Aug 2020)

I don't like the disc brake, why would you do that and not just buy a PX or a cheap LML? I like it......... but I preferred it before, sorry the disc front ruins it for me. I have a 1962 Gran Lusso, I know the brakes are useless but it looks better and that is what is more important to me.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> Nice, however I don’t quite get the relevance of the Campagnolo stickers.


Did they ever make wheels for scooters? They did for cars.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Ah, an Italian hairdryer. Are you going to fit 24 rear-view mirrors and a ginormous aerial with a fox tail on the end?


Actually its 24 lights and half a dozen mirrors!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

@3narf . I am totally useless at anything mechanical but I think its a beautiful machine.
Having said that.......back in 1964 it would not have looked right with my ice blue jeans, tab collar shirt, blue serge waistcoat and cuban heels..........it had to be a motor bike


----------



## 3narf (8 Sep 2020)

MarkF said:


> I don't like the disc brake, why would you do that and not just buy a PX or a cheap LML? I like it......... but I preferred it before, sorry the disc front ruins it for me. I have a 1962 Gran Lusso, I know the brakes are useless but it looks better and that is what is more important to me.


Not me, it has to work dynamically as well. I swore after my last Rally 200 I would never ride with that type of front end again.  I converted my ETS to disc in 2011 if you remember, and it was always my intention to do this one too. The PX drum is just about usable in modern traffic but not your old pogo job.

I still have the old fork if you want to make an offer! It's not going back on any of my machines!


----------



## 3narf (8 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Nice, however I don’t quite get the relevance of the Campagnolo stickers.



It's just a bit of fun.

 I should probably point out that I'm not world champ either


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> back in 1964 it would not have looked right with my ice blue jeans, tab collar shirt, blue serge waistcoat and cuban heels..........it had to be a motor bike



Your description of your clothing suggests to me Dave that you were a mod in denial. How did you style your hair,may i ask? Mention Brylcreem and i'll take it all back!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Your description of your clothing suggests to me Dave that you were a mod in denial. How did you style your hair,may i ask? Mention Brylcreem and i'll take it all back!


hahaha
I did occasionally use Brylcreem but at school we went for the cheaper alternative of vaseline.
By my motorbike days I didn't use anything.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2020)

I spotted this on fleabay. Seriously,will it take a fair bit of work or will a bit of sandpaper and a tin of spray paint do the job?🤔 
















Seriously though,they aren't exactly giving it away!!

*Lambretta Series 2 LI 150 Project 1960 NOVA Delivery Available*
2 viewed per hour
















6


















*Lambretta Series 2 LI 150 Project 1960 NOVA Delivery Available*
2 viewed per hour















6





















*Lambretta Series 2 LI 150 Project 1960 NOVA Delivery Available*
2 viewed per hour















6


























£1,850.00


----------



## clid61 (10 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I spotted this on fleabay. Seriously,will it take a fair bit of work or will a bit of sandpaper and a tin of spray paint do the job?🤔
> View attachment 546360
> 
> 
> ...


T cut should sot it


----------



## Brads (10 Sep 2020)

Mine
1959 TV175 ridgeback. All chrome is original 60's.

One of 4 I have at the mo.


----------



## shep (10 Sep 2020)

My baby.


----------



## Gunk (10 Sep 2020)

Far to many mods on this forum, I’ve never understood the whole scooter thing, horrible things.


----------



## shep (10 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Far to many mods on this forum, I’ve never understood the whole scooter thing, horrible things.



Got these as well, the Blue SV is my Lads. Just like anything with 2 wheels!


----------



## Gunk (10 Sep 2020)

Order has been restored


----------



## shep (10 Sep 2020)

👍


----------



## Brads (10 Sep 2020)

I have a few bikes, but lets face it, nothing is cooler than a scooter.


----------



## weareHKR (10 Sep 2020)

Here's mine back in the day... probably about 7 stone ago!


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2020)

weareHKR said:


> Here's mine back in the day... probably about 7 stone ago!
> View attachment 546465
> View attachment 546466


Eh, a proper bike!

Assuming that is the later model with the electric start, is it true that the motor never had enough grunt to start it from cold or was that just a myth?


----------



## weareHKR (10 Sep 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Eh, a proper bike!
> 
> Assuming that is the later model with the electric start, is it true that the motor never had enough grunt to start it from cold or was that just a myth?


I believe that was the case with the electric starter, however, mine was around 75' I think, the Reg was HKH 511N no electric starter on this bad boy!


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Sep 2020)

Here's my Lambretta GT200:






... and my cousin with his Norton Dominator


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2020)

weareHKR said:


> I believe that was the case with the electric starter, however, mine was around 75' I think, the Reg was HKH 511N no electric starter on this bad boy!


Still had the hinge in the middle of the frame, didn't go too bad for an overbored and stroked 500 though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Sep 2020)

@3narf have you changed the engine at some point? It is running 10inch wheels but it would have had 8s originally. I personally think they look better with 10s and handle better.


----------



## Brads (11 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's my Lambretta GT200:
> View attachment 546476
> 
> 
> ...




I had a GT 200 It was found in a barn in Aboyne but the frame was too far gone.

The are the TV200 everywhere else but were the GT200 in the uk only.

Original GT200's would probably be way over £10k now,


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Sep 2020)

Brads said:


> I had a GT 200 It was found in a barn in Aboyne but the frame was too far gone.
> 
> The are the TV200 everywhere else but were the GT200 in the uk only.
> 
> *Original GT200's would probably be way over £10k now*,


...........


----------



## 3narf (12 Sep 2020)

Brads said:


> I have a few bikes, but lets face it, nothing is cooler than a scooter.



What you said. I should point out I have a bike project, too...  As you can see, it's nearly finished!


----------

